# Sunday Oldies



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A bit early but I didn`t want that pesky Inspector Gadget nipping in with another of his

leather fetish threads









Anyway, as soon as I get up I`m going to put this on









*Omega Megaquartz 32 KHz, circa mid 1970s*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Put a Nato on this and will give it a try today.

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Aug 1976


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Boctok for Sunday morning:










Cheers


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A bit early but I didn`t want that pesky Inspector Gadget nipping in with another of his
> 
> leather fetish threads
> 
> ...


that's very nice mac, is it a hummer?

not sure what i'll be wearing when i get up, probably be a seiko divers watch and off to the bootsale if it's not chucking it down with rain (it'll be a swamp if it is raining!)

may just get this out if i can find it!










have a nice sunday all, john


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Zenith for me. Election day tomorrow, we will vote to choose our mayors.

Bertrand


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> may just get this out if i can find it!


Hope you find it John, that looks wonderful


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I was looking for this one to put away for tomorrow and realized that my son has ran off with it again.

*Vietnam era Benrus military*










He is very good about leaving my watches alone, but for some reason can't keep his mitts off this one. So for once again making the principal's honor list at school (>90% average) this past term, and also for his birthday I've let him keep it.

So I will start off with this one instead

*1960's MANUAL WIND HILTON*


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Gold Hamilton



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This gold Omega today.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well I shall sit and look at this one .....










But as I'm too scared to wear the darn thing and mess it up, it will be my old Speedy today


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A bit early but I didn`t want that pesky Inspector Gadget nipping in with another of his
> 
> leather fetish threads
> 
> ...


That brings me back to the good old days - I've not seen one in ages


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

*ELGIN*, early 1900's.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't pulled this one out for months... *1965 Omega Seamaster De Ville*










Must take some new pictures actually as it's had an overhaul since then


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

My Zodiac today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This 1965 Bulova today..............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster MkIII


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb collection of old timers on show today guys









Well I did as I said I would and put this on...

* Omega Megaquartz 32Khz circa mid 70s*










(Ok , I know you`ve seen it but this is a different photo







)

I really like this watch, which as I mentioned before is in a way strange as a few years ago I wouldn`t have touched a quartz especially one this old, with this style case & in gold, now I love it









Weird how tastes change









One thing that really impresses me about it is how the second hand lines up perfectly with all the markers round the dial, very few of even my modern quartz watches manage that











johnbaz said:


> that's very nice mac, is it a hummer?


Thanks John & it`s not a hummer but one of Omegas early quartz with their own movement, later I gather, they started using ETA based ones


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Not very old









But a classic Nonetheless!!!










HAGW,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Old faithfull...


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Digital Swissina for me here:










S!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Hummer time


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

chris l said:


> Old faithfull...


Yummy Yummy !!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Doing a bit of diy later so my trusty old beater for now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also not conforming to the usual vintage Sunday thread today, going with the same as Graham


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

This old Envoy I bought my dad in 1967


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva Pythagore










with calibre 48 movement










Handmade in Villeret by Mr. Pierre Claude in 1998. The movement was designed by Minerva owner AndrÃ© Frey in 1943.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ain't got anything 'old' in my collection, so I've this one on ..


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Still wearing my Mark II Speedy









At least it's old I suppose


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Minerva Pythagore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very pretty watch, stunning !


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Some lovely watches on show here this morning









Wearing this at the moment

_Aquastar Glasstar_










Rich


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Minerva Pythagore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is very, very nice indeed.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This elderly Doxa today...










One of the few Doxas on the forum that is not a diver.

Rob


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

This one today, just for James.  Glad to know you're on the mend mate, and able to sup ale again.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Family heirloom, recently serviced and on a new Morellato crocodile strap.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Tidying the office







so wearing this to cheer myself up, SHOM










Andy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This old one today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just received the tool shown from Roy and have tested it today by changing the crystal on this old Stowa.

First time I've ever changed a crystal with the right tools: it makes it so easy! (Still makes me sweat, tho')


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Found this at the back of my sock draw. I forgot I had this one, the 710 reckons I had it from Argos about 15 years ago







so I guess it can be classed as an oldie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> Found this at the back of my sock draw. I forgot I had this one, the 710 reckons I had it from Argos about 15 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Mutt, you ought to have another rummage in case there`s some others you`ve forgotten about


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

A very rare outing for this 1963 Seiko


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

chris l said:


> Just received the tool shown from Roy and have tested it today by changing the crystal on this old Stowa.
> 
> First time I've ever changed a crystal with the right tools: it makes it so easy! (Still makes me sweat, tho')


I don't know about sweat - I think I would be cr**ping it









Lovely watch, by the way


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mutley said:


> Found this at the back of my sock draw. I forgot I had this one, the 710 reckons I had it from Argos about 15 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey up mutt

it looks the same as this one of mine, though mine really has been through the wars


















john









sorry for the crappy pic, it was the only one i could find in my photobucket


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

compas said:


> Digital Swissina for me here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh lovely!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today

Roamer Stingray Chrono:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Good thread today people.

Seen one or two nice family heirlooms, so here's my grandfather's watch. Evocative childhood memories of him giving it a couple of winds at 10.00pm when the news came on the telly, regular as er...well clockwork actually.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> A very rare outing for this 1963 Seiko


That is a delight. Whenever you get bored with it...............


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Some lovely watches on show here this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that i like....how big is it, your pic makes it look tiny... any trades









Keith


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now wearing this. No oldies left in my collection anymore.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i changed a while ago to a sekonda (don't have a pic and my camera has gone down







)

i just went through some of my watches and came across my few timexii, now got this one on (the right hand one of the two)










*alan*,_ i couldn't be bothered digging out the omega







_

john









ps, i'm a bit like mac, if i'm not at work, i'm always changing watches


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Some lovely watches on show here this morning
> ...


It's a big old thing - 45mm or so. The case is made of fibreglass (hence the name) which makes it very light to wear.

Sorry Keith, no chance of me letting this one go









Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> ps, i'm a bit like mac, if i'm not at work, i'm always changing watches


Not today John, I`m still wearing the Megaquartz from this morning & the Railmaster I got yesterday


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Ploprof


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have finally decided to go vintage, put the SD away and strapped this Seiko on


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Have finally decided to go vintage, put the SD away and strapped this Seiko on


Phil. great minds thing alike. I've just changed to a 6105 too


















Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Have finally decided to go vintage, put the SD away and strapped this Seiko on
> ...


Spooky...... other than that great choice









BTW Good to see your wearing the others, especially as I'm sure having that PloProf dosen't make it easy choosing what to wear


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You call THAT an oldie?

Since a few days in my pocket:



















Built in about 1830, a french "Lepine"-Calibre II...

Andreas


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful watch and composition.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

grey said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > A very rare outing for this 1963 Seiko
> ...


Sorry Grey, this one belonged to my Dad, too much sentimental value









They appear on the bay from timt to time, and usually sell for Â£5 - Â£10







Few people seem to appreciate a classic these days.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

Sparky said:


> This one today
> 
> Roamer Stingray Chrono:
> 
> ...


oh yeah!! love it!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Sorry Grey, this one belonged to my Dad, too much sentimental value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are still some of us that appreciate nice old seikos alf...














































john


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Grey, this one belonged to my Dad, too much sentimental value
> ...


Very nice John









The fourth one down looks a lot like my 7005-2000, but with a somewhat different case


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

alf, it's a 6602 cal handwound, i have another one somewhere, in fact i have a few more put away that i haven't taken pics of yet...

rgds, john


----------



## mjyule (Mar 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Family heirloom, recently serviced and on a new Morellato crocodile strap.


My Dad has a Garrard Eternamatic, that stopped working last year and also needs a new crystal. Mind if I ask where you got yours serviced ?

Regards

Mark


----------

